# some new pics - R34 V-Spec



## ralfi (Oct 2, 2006)

I just felt like take some new pictures yesterday:


























































what do you think about it??


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Got any where you can see the car in daylight?!


----------



## ralfi (Oct 2, 2006)

weka said:


> Got any where you can see the car in daylight?!


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Gorgeous car mate.
Its perfect..... How a GTR should be... a standard kit with nice agressive rims. Well done!
Spec list?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Geile Fotos , geiler Wagen.:bowdown1: 

Ist das Alexs Ex-GTR?



very good scenery there.:smokin:


----------



## ralfi (Oct 2, 2006)

@ gtrlux
Kommst Du aus D?

ja ist Alex´s ex Skyline!


Thank you mate!


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

NICE ONE! ~


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Really nice pictures mate and a stunning looking car :bowdown1: 

Do you maybe have a high res copy of THIS pic? Thanks!

Loving the signature rear lights in the night :smokin:


----------



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

Nice arty pics, glad you showed some in daylight though, car is stunning.:thumbsup:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Nice as usual,car looks clean and awesome.

You need to keep it,mate.

Best regards from Bali
Alex


----------



## ralfi (Oct 2, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> Nice as usual,car looks clean and awesome.
> 
> You need to keep it,mate.
> 
> ...


believe me mate - i really try to keep it!


----------



## ericgtr (Jun 23, 2007)

nice shots


----------



## xlaosge3x (Oct 3, 2007)

nice and clean


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

woow

cool R34 & pic's mate :bowdown1: 

I like it :thumbsup:


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> Geile Fotos , geiler Wagen.:bowdown1:
> Ist das Alexs Ex-GTR?
> very good scenery there.:smokin:





ralfi said:


> @ gtrlux
> Kommst Du aus D?
> ja ist Alex´s ex Skyline!
> Thank you mate!


I never learned German but that's weird I understand :chuckle: 

Awesome car Ralfi & love the color
:bowdown1:


----------



## ralfi (Oct 2, 2006)

I took some further pics...

I hope you like it!!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Absolutely beautiful!

Love the MP2.


----------



## JamesA (Apr 8, 2007)

Stunning car.


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Simply amazing and good looking


----------



## 32rulz (Sep 16, 2006)

looks very hot.
what size of wheels and offsets you have?


----------



## ralfi (Oct 2, 2006)

10,5 x 18 with 285/30


----------

